# pour couronner le tout



## Tabby00

bonjour, je voudrais savoir le sens de 'pour couronner le tout'.
voici le contexte: je me suis tromper de couloir ce qui me fait perdre davantage de temps. Pour couronner le tout quand j’arrive sur le quai, je vois la queue de l’appareil s’en aller. 
selon le sens de cette phrase, je pense que cela veut dire' qui plus est', 'le pire est', est-ce correct? mais pourquoi? J'ai pas trouvé ce sens dans le dictionnaire.
merci d'avance


----------



## Locape

C'est tout à fait ça ! 'Qui plus est' ou 'le pire est', tu as bien compris le sens. (Je me suis trompé


----------



## OLN

> *Et pour couronner le tout, *indique que quelque chose de désagréable vient encore s'ajouter à une série de faits déjà désagréables : _Il est bête, laid, et, pour couronner le tout, il est menteur._
> Définitions : couronner - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## Tabby00

Merci à tous, je vois^^


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Dans le même sens, on utilise aussi : « Il est bête, laid et, *cerise sur le gâteau*, il est menteur. »


----------



## Mai10six

Larousse said:


> *Et pour couronner le tout, *indique que quelque chose de désagréable vient encore s'ajouter à une série de faits déjà désagréables : _Il est bête, laid, et, pour couronner le tout, il est menteur._
> Définitions : couronner - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


Etrange. L'expression n'a pas toujours ce sens ironique, elle peut s'employer aussi au sens propre, positif:
"Il est beau, grand, intelligent et pour couronner le tout il gagne bien sa vie"


----------



## JClaudeK

Mai10six said:


> L'expression n'a pas toujours ce sens ironique, elle peut s'employer aussi au sens propre, positif:


Mais le sens en est le plus souvent ironique/ négatif:


> pour couronner le tout / Bob | ABC de la langue française - Définition de pour couronner le tout avec Bob, dictionnaire d'argot en ligne
> Le comble, de surcroît, en plus (par excès souvent)


----------



## OLN

Bien sûr que _couronner _n'est pas toujours ironique. Si on veut être exhaustif, il faut envisager tout les contextes, ce que font bien les dictionnaires.



> *D.−* _P. métaph._ (P. réf. à la forme circulaire de la couronne, à son aspect ornemental et parfait; le compl. désigne gén. un inanimé abstr.)
> *1.*Terminer, conclure en améliorant, en parachevant, apporter la dernière perfection.
> *a)* (Le suj. désigne une pers. ou un ensemble de pers.) _Enfin ces deux amis couronnent la plus belle vie par la plus belle mort, en périssant l'un pour l'autre dans l'exécution d'un acte vertueux_ (Bern. de St.-P., _Harm. nat.,_1814, p. 310).
> − _En partic., littér._ (Le compl. désigne un chapitre, un vers, un mot) _De tous les noms hébreux que Hugo pouvait choisir pour couronner un vers, il faut avouer qu'il n'y en avait certainement aucun qui sonnât aussi bien, aussi beau que Jérimadeth_ (Péguy, _V.-M., Comte Hugo,_1910, p. 728).
> *b)* (Le suj. désigne une chose abstr.) _L'amour viendra-t-il couronner l'amitié_ (Stendhal, _Chartreuse,_1839, p. 453)._Une œuvre immense est largement commencée, œuvre de synthèse venant couronner les recherches_ (_Hist. sc.,_t. 3, vol. 2, 1964, p. 778).
> −* Loc. Pour couronner *(_l'édifice, le tout,_ etc.). _Enfin, pour couronner l'édifice, rien n'égale l'amour grave et didactique que nous portons aux êtres légitimement désignés à notre affection_ (Gobineau, _Pléiades,_1874, p. 30). _Vous vous offrez d'être chauve, d'être ventru, d'être cagneux et, pour couronner le tout, vous êtes méchant, vous êtes ignoblement méchant_ (Duhamel, Notaire Havre, 1933, p. 227)
> COURONNER : Définition de COURONNER





> Constituer l'achèvement parfait, la digne conclusion de quelque chose : Cette nomination couronne sa carrière.
> Définitions : couronner - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## Mai10six

OLN said:


> Bien sûr que _couronner _n'est pas toujours ironique. Si on veut être exhaustif, il faut envisager tout les contextes, ce que font bien les dictionnaires.


Larousse n'est-il pas un dictionnaire ? Ce que je trouve étrange c'est que pour l'expression _et pour couronner le tout_, le Larousse de votre lien n'envisage que l'emploi dans un contexte négatif.
Par contre le même est plus juste, car moins exclusif, pour _cerise pour le gâteau_ (défini comme "généralement positif") qu'il donne d'ailleurs pour synonyme de ..."couronner le tout". C'est juste, mais où est la logique ? Inutile d'être exhaustif dans les exemples, ce "généralement" suffit à suggérer l'autre possibilité:

Définitions : cerise - Dictionnaire de français Larousse



> Familier. *La cerise sur le gâteau*, ce qui vient s'ajouter à un ensemble d'éléments (généralement positifs) ; ce qui couronne le tout.


----------



## Tabby00

bon, je vois, merci bcp.
cerise sur le gâteau= pour couronner le tout
cela peut être péjoratif mais aussi possitif


----------



## PatriceD

Pour "couronner le tout" est plutôt négatif, et "cerise sur le gateau" plutôt positif, me semble-t-il, dans l'usage. 
Mais on peut les employer avec le sens inverse, avec ironie.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Mais on peut les employer avec le sens inverse, avec ironie.


C'est effectivement l'usage principal que je fais de « cerise sur le gâteau », sans même y prêter attention, ce qui relativise mon avis sur le sens de cette locution.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que le sens ironique est surtout assez fréquent pour _cerise sur le gâteau_, mais guère pour _pour couronner le tout_, qui est presque toujours péjoratif.

Quoi qu'il en soit, l'expression en titre est synonyme de _par-dessus le marché_.


----------



## Tabby00

Votre explication est très claire, merci bcp


----------



## iuytr

Autres expressions proches : c'est le bouquet ou c'est le pompon et la meilleure à mon sens* c'est le pompon de la pomponnette *


----------



## Bezoard

Tabby00 said:


> voici le contexte: je me suis tromper de couloir ce qui me fait perdre davantage de temps. Pour couronner le tout quand j’arrive sur le quai, je vois la queue de l’appareil s’en aller.
> selon le sens de cette phrase, je pense que cela veut dire' qui plus est', 'le pire est', est-ce correct? mais pourquoi? J'ai pas trouvé ce sens dans le dictionnaire.


Je me demande si "pour couronner le tout" est bien justifié ici. Le fait que le train vous file sous le nez n'est pas à proprement parler  quelque chose de désagréable qui vient encore s'ajouter à une série de faits déjà désagréables", c'est la conséquence directe du fait mentionné auparavant, à savoir de vous être trompé de couloir.
Une phrase plus logique pour moi serait :
_ je me suis trompé(e) de couloir,  ce qui m'a fait perdre du temps. Du coup, quand j’arrive sur le quai, je vois la queue de l’appareil s’en aller._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Je me demande si "pour couronner le tout" est bien justifié ici.


On peut en effet se poser la question… Mais si l'on considère l'énervement de la personne, il y a bien une gradation : énervement d'être arrivé en retard à la gare, puis énervement de s'être trompé de couloir, et enfin énervement d'avoir raté le train, qui en est le « couronnement ».


----------



## Tabby00

iuytr said:


> Autres expressions proches : c'est le bouquet ou c'est le pompon et la meilleure à mon sens* c'est le pompon de la pomponnette *


Merci beaucoup, j'ai appris une autre expression


----------



## Bezoard

Je me méfierais quand même de cette dernière expression qui me semble assez peu répandue et conserve (à mes oreilles) une connotation enfantine ou familière, vaguement amusée, qui ne s'accorde pas à tous les contextes.


----------

